# Was macht das Programm



## Apfel3 (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Meine Aufgabe ist es zu beschreiben was das Programm macht und ein Strucktogramm zu erstellen
Leider verstehe ich nicht viel davon , mit dem Debugger werde ich irgendwie auch nicht schlauer. Ich weis das wenn man die Buchstaben "Anja" eingibt die letzte Ausgabe "...." ausgegeben wird.
Leider versteh ich die bedingungen while ((c=..... sowie if ( pos<..... nicht .
Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen

DANKE




```
import java.io.IOException;

class Was2
{
	public static void main(String[]args) throws IOException
	{
		int c, pos = 0;
		char [] was2={'A','n','j','a'};
		boolean richtig=true;
		
		System.out.print("Bitte geben sie Ihr .... "+"gefolgt von RETURN ein:");
		
		while((c=System.in.read())!='\r')
		{
		 if(pos<4&&(char)c==was2[pos++])
			 continue;
		 richtig=false;
		 break;
		}
		if(richtig&&pos==4)
			System.out.println(".....!");
		
	}
		
	}
```


----------



## Noctarius (16. Mai 2011)

Liest ein, vergleicht und gibt aus 

Konkrete Fragen erklären wir gerne, aber so allgemein ist da nichts konkretes


----------



## chalkbag (16. Mai 2011)

Servus,

- was ein Struktugram ist weißt du ja bestimmt, die lustigen eckigen Kästchen welche den Programmablauf verdeutlichen sollen und meistens zum Ende viel zu klein ausgelegt sind ud somit meistens 2 Anläufe brauchen, bis sie aus Papier passen :bae:
- \r steht für das Returnzeichen (Wagenrücklauf ? Wikipedia)
- ich denke die If-Bedinung solltest du lesen können, da bezweifel ich das du die nicht verstehst

Tipp -> Zeichen noch das Struktogramm, dass kann man sogar ohne den Code zu verstehen. Dann sollte das Verstehen auch deutlich leichter fallen.


----------

